# Farewell AEM7 Farewell Trip (June 2016)



## Seaboard92 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys seeing I work in the rail excursion business I came up with an idea. But before I put in for it I want your opinions. As everyone knows the AEM7s are approaching retirement faster every day. So I would have to work fast to get it planned. But a farewell excursion to the venerable workhorse. So if everyone could voice their opinions on your thoughts.

1. Where do you think a charter should start New York, Washington, Boston, or Philly?

2. Where do you think the excursion should run to? Any of the above departure cities and Harrisburg included.

3. Would you like photo stops if Amtrak is willing to allow them? And if so where?

4. What would you be willing to pay for the charter. I think about 150 per person.

5. Would you like to have food service such as a cafe, or a diner. Or a lunch stop in one of the cities.

6. Would anyone be interested in a night photo shoot in Ivy City yard for day fifty dollars. With the AEM7 set up with other engines, and equipment. Maybe a GG1 if I could find one roadworthy enough to deadhead.

7. Would first class service sell in the Metroliner conference car or the 2-1 half cafe business class cars. And what sort of price would be fair?

8. What departure times would be fair game for you guys? I'm thinking 8 am on a weekend to not mess with commuter trains.

So the main question I have is there a market for this trip? Or should I not bother putting in for it on such short notice. And thank you so much for answering the questions. And I hope it works out


----------



## Anderson (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok, at least speaking to my personal preferences:
-Depending on what was on offer, etc., I'd _happily_ pay $150. N.B. I am not "most people".

-I'd also happily pay for space in the Metroliner conference car or another not-Amcan-coach option. Depending on your reach, etc., both "upgrade classes" might well sell.

-I would want an on-board meal of some kind. A cafe is needed if the trip is more than about two hours and everyone is going end-to-end. Given the choice I'd want a diner; I'm cognizant of the costs involved.

-I think a round-trip charter based from either NYP or WAS makes the most sense. You _might_ be able to sell one-way tickets that way. Another option would be WAS-PHL-HAR and back.

-I'd be tentatively interested in the photo shoots, but those aren't a deal-maker/deal-breaker for me.

-When planning times, make sure that folks can get into wherever on the first departures from the other (relevant) parts of the NEC (e.g. if leaving WAS, not before you could guarantee a connection from the Nite Owl, if leaving NYP not before you could guarantee a connection from the "matching pair"). If originating in WAS I'd like it to be late enough to get into WAS on the first non-Meteor train from RVR (e.g. I'd book in on the Meteor but have the 0635 as a fallback).


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 29, 2016)

A guess would say that you are way to late to start planning such a trip.

1. NEC..

2. NEC..

3. Good luck trying to get that... They didn't make photo stops on the Autumn Express Trains.

4. Fair price

5. Bagged lunch like on the Autumn Express

6. Sure, but I've heard that Ivy City isn't really the best hood..

7. No

8. 9am

But as I mentioned I think you're to far behind the ball.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 29, 2016)

If you go to Harrisburg, you might be able to pose the AEM 7 next to the GG 1 they have parked there. If you could pose a Sprinter next to them, it would be really cool.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think a question mark and the end of the topic would be appropriate. That way google users don't get there hopes up.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 29, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> I think a question mark and the end of the topic would be appropriate. That way google users don't get there hopes up.


Good idea. Done.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for fixing the topic title. And Anderson you brought up a point I didn't think about. And that is to time it with other trains. Thank you for that.


----------



## OBS (Feb 29, 2016)

I agree with Acela 150...the planning for this should have started a minimum of 6-8 months ago. And since it involves disrupting the infamous NEC....Good Luck....(ie don't bother)


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think I'm too late to the party but it's worth a shot. I strongly suspect it will be a no. And even if approved would be a pain to market and sell it. But based on the proposed schedule I came up with for the proposal I managed connections for Anderson 98 and 164, as well as 97, and 87 home for him.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Perhaps you see if can run a charter on National Train Day. That will give them a little more time. Just because the AEM-7s are retired doesn't mean all of them are decommissioned.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Third Rail that's a fantastic idea. And it ties in with a day to celebrate trains.


----------



## west point (Mar 1, 2016)

Well there was no farewell to the retiring hippos ( HHP-8s )


----------



## neroden (Mar 1, 2016)

Seaboard92 said:


> Hey guys seeing I work in the rail excursion business I came up with an idea. But before I put in for it I want your opinions. As everyone knows the AEM7s are approaching retirement faster every day. So I would have to work fast to get it planned. But a farewell excursion to the venerable workhorse. So if everyone could voice their opinions on your thoughts.
> 
> 1. Where do you think a charter should start New York, Washington, Boston, or Philly?


Philly. Amtrak has more spare platforms at Philly than anywhere else.



> 2. Where do you think the excursion should run to? Any of the above departure cities and Harrisburg included.


Whereever Amtrak thinks there is room, but I'd bet Harrisburg would be the easiest, since the line carries a lot less traffic than the NEC.



> So the main question I have is there a market for this trip? Or should I not bother putting in for it on such short notice. And thank you so much for answering the questions. And I hope it works out


I wouldn't take the trip.


----------



## A Voice (Mar 1, 2016)

west point said:


> Well there was no farewell to the retiring hippos ( HHP-8s )


Because they left with good riddance, not a fond farewell.


----------



## lo2e (Mar 1, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Perhaps you see if can run a charter on National Train Day. That will give them a little more time. Just because the AEM-7s are retired doesn't mean all of them are decommissioned.


Sounded good until this - http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67252-national-train-dayamtrak-train-days-gone/


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 2, 2016)

How about "rare aem7 milage like anywhere on Septa, not on the Nec or keystone, the NJT North Jersey Coast Line as far as Bay Head or the ex-Lackawanna electric lines of the AEM7s can accomidate the voltage differences.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 2, 2016)

The NJCL is only electrified to Long Branch. It is too bad the Amboy Secondary or the Trenton Cutoff aren't still electrified. That would be a heck of a journey.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 16, 2016)

Although unrelated to the OP







h34r:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 16, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Although unrelated to the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for this after reading some rumors on FB. What took you so long?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 25, 2016)

The one time you geniuses should have listened, you didn't. Ahhh buffs!

https://www.amtrak.com/farewell-to-the-aem7-excursion-train



> Saturday June 18, 2016
> 
> Farewell to the AEM-7 Excursion Train Since 1980, the iconic AEM-7 electric locomotives have distinguished themselves carrying passengers between Washington, Philadelphia, New York, New Haven, Boston, Harrisburg and everywhere in between. Together with the introduction and growth of Acela Express, they have built on the legacies of the Pennsylvania and New York, New Haven & Hartford Railroads as the Northeast Corridor has expanded into the 21st century as a first-class passenger railroad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe the OP can have one for the Boston Division.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 25, 2016)

Where did everything from today go?

Edit: turns out there are two threads talking about this...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 25, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Where did everything from today go?
> 
> Edit: turns out there are two threads talking about this...



I couldn't tell who was following which thread, so I just updated both of them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> The one time you geniuses should have listened, you didn't. Ahhh buffs!
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/farewell-to-the-aem7-excursion-train
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. Tickets are no longer available. Ticket sales closed June 17, 2015. :giggle: 

Edit: Someone on FB caught that, not me.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 26, 2016)

> For those of you planning to ride the special, this is some of what you can expect. Photo opportunity at the Halethorpe, MD station. You will be able to detrain and position yourself on either of the long platforms or overhead walkway for video or still photography. Please, stay behind the yellow stripe. The special will reverse out of the station, clear the interlocking and then return into the station for boarding.
> 
> Train will operate under the jump-over at Bellevue, DE rather than the normal route of over the jump-over. At Philadelphia, it’s around the wye via the NY&P Subway.
> 
> ...


More info about excursion specifics.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> > For those of you planning to ride the special, this is some of what you can expect. Photo opportunity at the Halethorpe, MD station. You will be able to detrain and position yourself on either of the long platforms or overhead walkway for video or still photography. Please, stay behind the yellow stripe. The special will reverse out of the station, clear the interlocking and then return into the station for boarding.
> > Train will operate under the jump-over at Bellevue, DE rather than the normal route of over the jump-over. At Philadelphia, it’s around the wye via the NY&P Subway.
> >
> > At Wilmington, you’ll have your shop tour. Outside, featured locomotives on display are planned to be an AEM7, HHP8, P42 in Heritage paint scheme, 80 tonner 1100, ACS64 642 and P42 42. Now here’s the disclaimer, a lot can happen between now and June 18. Availability of the 642, 42 and Heritage P42 are all contingent on operating conditions and requirements near June 18.
> ...


Where/what is this: Train will operate under the jump-over at Bellevue, DE rather than the normal route of over the jump-over.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 26, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > > For those of you planning to ride the special, this is some of what you can expect. Photo opportunity at the Halethorpe, MD station. You will be able to detrain and position yourself on either of the long platforms or overhead walkway for video or still photography. Please, stay behind the yellow stripe. The special will reverse out of the station, clear the interlocking and then return into the station for boarding.
> ...


I believe this is the point of interest: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Bellevue+State+Park/@39.7762616,-75.4790314,300m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x89c6e3137e9a3135:0x8f96e9db4bedce7b?hl=en


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Fan Railer said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 26, 2016)

Note to self: drive the 15 min to Halethorpe, get in position before train arrives, get pictures for free.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Note to self: drive the 15 min to Halethorpe, get in position before train arrives, get pictures for free.


Be sure to have your lens covered - FOAM!!!!


----------



## neroden (Apr 26, 2016)

Gah. The shop tour makes it tempting. Plus the trip through the Pittsburgh-New York subway.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Fan Railer said:
> ...


That is it.. I honestly hope they run the train on 2F instead of 1F... Unless they purposely want the train to run 1F to go 15MPH.. Unless that speed restriction has been lifted since Late January..

And as for 642... My reaction is this...


----------



## jis (May 2, 2016)

OK. I am on board. Just got the ticket.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2016)

jis said:


> OK. I am on board. Just got the ticket.


What took you so long? Someone posted a picture of the order screen at 9:02 - though I thought he should have waited till after he bought his ticket considering how fast they might sell out. :giggle:


----------



## jis (May 2, 2016)

Oh, I got my ticket at 9:00:56  I had everything set to go and hit the button at about 9:00:02 

Appropriately the train number is 942!

incidentally, they are still available as of 9:44


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 2, 2016)

As of 9:45, there are still tickets available. Alas, I cannot justify spending the money on this while I'm unemployed.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 2, 2016)

STILL not sold out as of this comment lol. Foamers be slackin'


----------



## Acela150 (May 2, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> STILL not sold out as of this comment lol. Foamers be slackin'


It's Monday... Foamers are recovering from the weekend..


----------



## Fan Railer (May 2, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > STILL not sold out as of this comment lol. Foamers be slackin'
> ...


LOL did I miss something this weekend?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 2, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> STILL not sold out as of this comment lol. Foamers be slackin'


Remember the pool is limited since the train is coming out of Washington. I think they should have gone with the plan a really cool person suggested and run two smaller trains with one originating in NYP and the other originating in WAS, meeting in Wilmington Shops. There was the logistical problem of the run by on the New York end, but Newark probably could have handled it.


----------



## HighBall (May 3, 2016)

Moderator Note: This comment was posted in a new thread and was merged into the current AEM-7 thread



> Amtrak will honor the retirement of the AEM-7’s by conducting a special farewell trip on Saturday, June 18, the company said. The train will leave from Washington, D.C. in the morning and chug toward Philadelphia, where it will turn around and head south. It will stop at the mechanical shops in Wilmington, Del. on the way back to D.C., Amtrak said...Tickets for the trip are available to the public and can be purchased from Amtrak for $155 for adults.


Amtrak will retire more than 50 locomotives


----------



## neroden (May 3, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > STILL not sold out as of this comment lol. Foamers be slackin'
> ...


In addition to NYC being a bigger inherent source of ridership, it has better connections. Coming from upstate NY, catching a train originating at NYP is a lot easier than catching one originating at WAS, and the same is true for anyone from New England.

(I managed to miss the special originating from Albany due to scheduling conflicts, though...)


----------



## trainman74 (May 4, 2016)

> The train will leave from Washington, D.C. in the morning and *chug* toward Philadelphia, where it will turn around and head south.


Writers can never resist that word in train stories. But if there's one thing an electric locomotive does _not_ do... it's "chug."


----------



## fairviewroad (May 4, 2016)

trainman74 said:


> > The train will leave from Washington, D.C. in the morning and *chug* toward Philadelphia, where it will turn around and head south.
> 
> 
> Writers can never resist that word in train stories. But if there's one thing an electric locomotive does _not_ do... it's "chug."


Might be some chugging going on in the cafe car.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 5, 2016)

trainman74 said:


> > The train will leave from Washington, D.C. in the morning and *chug* toward Philadelphia, where it will turn around and head south.
> 
> 
> Writers can never resist that word in train stories. But if there's one thing an electric locomotive does _not_ do... it's "chug."


They certainly to spit a lot though  Perhaps it would have been more accurate to say that the train will spit its way to Philadelphia


----------



## Sproutis (May 5, 2016)

SQUEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLLL!

The boy-child and I will be there with our proverbial bells on. Cannot wait to tell him when I collect him from school today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 6, 2016)

Shirt and bag for sale - limited time only. Pre-orders till 5/17/16

http://amtrak.bnr.corpmerchandise.com/ProductList.aspx

http://amtrak.bnr.co...lAEM7Spring2016


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 6, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shirt and bag for sale - limited time only. Pre-orders till 5/17/16
> 
> http://amtrak.bnr.corpmerchandise.com/ProductList.aspx


He did it....sort of. The bottom line is the T-Shirt is available and I think I will get a few.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 6, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Shirt and bag for sale - limited time only. Pre-orders till 5/17/16
> ...


I got a t-shirt and a bag. I call myself the "bag lady" because I have so many tote bags.


----------



## AmtrakMatt (May 7, 2016)

Hey all - the previously posted link to the merchandise page doesn't work. It's http://amtrak.bnr.corpmerchandise.com/FarewellAEM7Spring2016


----------



## Fan Railer (May 16, 2016)

lol is this thing ever going to sell out?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 16, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> lol is this thing ever going to sell out?


1) It's just the NEC.

2) More people want to photograph it from different locations than to ride behind it. Though the shop tour should be helping sell tickets.

3) It ain't cheap and you have to add in the cost of getting to/from WAS (and maybe an overnight in a hotel).

Not surprised it didn't sell out as quickly as the Autumn Express.

If I had the money (currently unemployed), I'd consider it. A train "fix" and meet up with some people I know who are taking it.


----------



## Acela150 (May 16, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > lol is this thing ever going to sell out?
> ...


#3 Is how I'm looking at it..

Not to mention I'm pretty sure a lady in my life would have my head if I spent such money..


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 16, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Fan Railer said:
> ...


You think Cassie would to that?  **hoping I remembered one of the girls names correctly**


----------



## Acela150 (May 17, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Cassidy or Kelli, no.. Sam.. Yeah!


----------



## railiner (May 17, 2016)

The Autumn Express draws both rail fans and "leaf-peeper's"...this train is pretty much only attractive to rail fans. Since there isn't any "new" mileage for me, I'm going to pass on it, and wait for the fall excursion.

The AEM7 is too recently common as an attraction unto itself.

Now find a GG-1, and I'll be there...


----------



## neroden (May 19, 2016)

The timing kills it for me, since I just finished a transcontinental trip on fairly short notice, and I'm travelling again in August. No way can I do anything in June.


----------



## C&O RR (May 24, 2016)

Moderator Note: this was merged into the main topic

I do not see where this has been reported on this board before.

For the fun of it try booking the following trip

June 18th.

from WAS

to AEM

For the full story see

https://www.amtrak.com/farewell-to-the-aem7-excursion-train


----------



## fairviewroad (May 25, 2016)

Wouldn't need to completely sell out to be a success, though. Does anyone know what the current load % is?


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 9, 2016)

Happy to report that as of last night, the excursion is sold out!


----------



## Anderson (Jun 9, 2016)

Glad to see it sold out...this just didn't quite work for me a schedule-wise.


----------



## Green Eye (Jun 11, 2016)

Much to my shock, my wife agreed that I could take this excursion. So, I have a ticket! Are there any other AU members going?


----------



## pennyk (Jun 11, 2016)

Green Eye said:


> Much to my shock, my wife agreed that I could take this excursion. So, I have a ticket! Are there any other AU members going?


My guess is that there will be a few (at least) AU members going. I plan to be there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 11, 2016)

Green Eye said:


> Much to my shock, my wife agreed that I could take this excursion. So, I have a ticket! Are there any other AU members going?


I'm sure there will be several AU foamers on the trip! Did you ask the boss if she wanted to go?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 11, 2016)

Did everyone get their shirts and bags? Wear 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2016)

Those of us who ordered bags are still waiting...the bags apparently were delayed. Mine (shirt & bag) shipped out on Thursday and I should have it by end of day Tuesday.

Now, what should I load up in my bag to throw at the train as it zips past me take with me to whichever station I decide to go watch.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 14, 2016)

Big box for just a t-shirt and tote bag --- and lots of bubble wrap


----------



## Gulfwind2 (Jun 14, 2016)

I plan on traveling from Louisiana to ride the AEM-7 excursion trip. I hope we make it back to DC on time because I'm heading south for a business engagement on the Meteor that same evening.


----------



## Green Eye (Jun 14, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Green Eye said:
> 
> 
> > Much to my shock, my wife agreed that I could take this excursion. So, I have a ticket! Are there any other AU members going?
> ...


I did ask her and she did not want to go. She said that she likes riding the train, but only to real destinations.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 14, 2016)

Gulfwind2 said:


> I plan on traveling from Louisiana to ride the AEM-7 excursion trip. I hope we make it back to DC on time because I'm heading south for a business engagement on the Meteor that same evening.


There are a few people coming from overseas to ride this train. After all these years of taken them for granted, the Amtrak and MARC AEM-7s will bow out this weekend.

I believe MARC may lease a few Sprinters to tide them over until the new diesels are online.



Green Eye said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Green Eye said:
> ...


Tell her Halethorpe is a real destination! ^_^


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 15, 2016)

lololololol


----------



## royalblue (Jun 15, 2016)

My first post. I will be among the crowd on Saturday morning. This is my first train trip this year and this looked like a good one. Unexpected and different from Amtrak.

How will i recognize other *AU* members? I live in DC so getting to and from Union Station is not a problem.

I'd like to meet with members who are coming for the ride.

My T-shirt and two bags arrived Tuesday the 14th.

Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## jis (Jun 15, 2016)

I will try to find an old AU Gathering name tag and wear it if that helps.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 15, 2016)

jis said:


> I will try to find an old AU Gathering name tag and wear it if that helps.


Maybe Eric could put together a PDF of last years and send to you guys. I should have the file from 2013, but it's most likely on my old netbook which I still need to get stuff off of.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 15, 2016)

I would have been there but I've been on the road so often recently with two steam engines. I just wanted to enjoy a weekend at home for a change. Take pictures for me


----------



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> There are a few people coming from overseas to ride this train. After all these years of taken them for granted, the Amtrak and MARC AEM-7s will bow out this weekend.


/me leans over and looks out the front window of the Quiet Car at an AEM-7

You're telling me that this is probably my last ride behind one? 

Can't wait to get a shot of a sprinter pulling a string of K cars...


----------



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2016)

I guess this is goodbye, then...

Farewell, my friend...


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Aloha

While they replaced my beloved G, they did not last as long.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 15, 2016)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> While they replaced my beloved G, they did not last as long.


If funding hadn't come along for the new motors, they would have lasted as long...or caught on fire trying! :help:

Apparently, there is a black market emerging for the T-shirts.


----------



## hermit (Jun 16, 2016)

just noticed Amtrak released a pin for the occasion

http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=20173&pid=195529


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 16, 2016)

hermit said:


> just noticed Amtrak released a pin for the occasion
> 
> http://store.amtrak.com/ProductDetail.aspx?did=20173&pid=195529


May be sold out already. Last I heard was down to 19. Though someone posted they bought a bunch. That sounds greedy (and maybe scalping potential) to me.

Edit: I misunderstood what the guy meant by bunches. Apparently there are other new pins and that's what he bought.


----------



## hermit (Jun 16, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> hermit said:
> 
> 
> > just noticed Amtrak released a pin for the occasion
> ...


Wow,they are moving quick! When I bought mine it said 100 available,I grabbed one and shared the link. Saying 11 left at the moment


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 16, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> hermit said:
> 
> 
> > just noticed Amtrak released a pin for the occasion
> ...


I misunderstood the guy. He didn't buy a bunch of the AEM-7 pins but a bunch of new pins also available.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 16, 2016)

hermit said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > hermit said:
> ...


Sold out within an hour.


----------



## hermit (Jun 16, 2016)

Dang,those flew off the shelves! Hopefully whoever wanted one grabbed one in time!


----------



## jis (Jun 16, 2016)

Since all those riding the Farewell Special will get one as part of their overall experience anyway, I did not bother trying to buy one.


----------



## Sproutis (Jun 16, 2016)

We'll be there. You'll recognize us as being mom in cowboy boots with curly blond-headed 7-year old son grinning from ear to ear and bounding along beside. Also, my kid looks like a tiny Keith Richards if that helps. Come talk to us. We (he especially) loves train talk.


----------



## Sproutis (Jun 18, 2016)

Boing! Boing! Boing!

We're here!

How about everybody else?


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

I am in the last open car, just ahead of Beech Grove, row 8 left hand window, wearing a white bush shirt, occasionally wearing a white, red and blue Amtrak cap with the pointless arrow logo.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> I am in the last open car, just ahead of Beech Grove, row 8 left hand window, wearing a white bush shirt, occasionally wearing a white, red and blue Amtrak cap with the pointless arrow logo.


He'll stand out because he's NOT wearing a navy blue shirt with a white AEM-7 on it. :giggle:


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

Both Joe Boardman and Brian Gallagher, among others, are on the Beech Grove at the rear of the train.


----------



## hermit (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> Both Joe Boardman and Brian Gallagher, among others, are on the Beech Grove at the rear of the train.


sounds like an awesome time,wish I could of been there!


----------



## railiner (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> Since all those riding the Farewell Special will get one as part of their overall experience anyway, I did not bother trying to buy one.


That's very nice. Wonder why they don't do that on the Autumn special? Had to purchase them on board the first two years, and they didn't make one for the last one.....

Maybe they'll do the same for the next one....

Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## railiner (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> Both Joe Boardman and Brian Gallagher, among others, are on the Beech Grove at the rear of the train.


If the opportunity presents itself, perhaps you could ask Mr. Gallagher about the Autumn date for this year? Even if he won't tell where it's going, just saving the date would be appreciated.....thanks!


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

We actually AFAIR, sort of know where the Autumn Special will be going. It is a Boston to Boston circle trip. At least that is the current desire until it changes due to the development of extenuating circumstances, which is always a possibility until the final agreements are in place signed off and all that.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 18, 2016)

So, has anyone met thirdrail7 yet?


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> So, has anyone met thirdrail7 yet?


Maybe we have, but he/she likely is not wearing a name tag with "thirdrail7" on it. Is he/she wearing one of the blue staff shirts? Is thirdrail7 a he or she? The staff is of both genders.


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

Unlikely that she/he will blow his/her cover  But I did meet Brian Gallagher and Joe Boardman and spent a little time in the Beech Grove.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> I did meet Brian Gallagher and Joe Boardman and spent a little time in the Beech Grove.


I am jealous!!!


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

See, you should have stuck around with me instead of hiding away in your seat


----------



## Sproutis (Jun 18, 2016)

We keep almost making it down your way but it's like swimming upstream both ways through that cafe car!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm heading over to Odenton shortly, who is sitting on the left to get their pictures taken?


----------



## railiner (Jun 18, 2016)

jis said:


> We actually AFAIR, sort of know where the Autumn Special will be going. It is a Boston to Boston circle trip. At least that is the current desire until it changes due to the development of extenuating circumstances, which is always a possibility until the final agreements are in place signed off and all that.


Fine....but what about the date? Where it will run from makes no difference to me, but the date is more important....

By the way, didn't Mr. Gallagher warn us not to tell where this year's trip was going, or else he would "know who we were, and where to find us"? 

At least that's what he joked about while visiting us in the front car....


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2016)

Is that why you were asking here 

He already knows who I am so no problem. The plans are not final yet so nothing is guaranteed, neither a date nor a route. Only what is being worked on is vaguely known.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2016)

Ryan said:


> I'm heading over to Odenton shortly, who is sitting on the left to get their pictures taken?


I saw you. Did you see me?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 18, 2016)

While the fleet was engaging the Borg, I was sent to protect the neutral zone and chart gaseous anomalies. (If you're not a Star Trek fan, the reference means I was prepared to show up but I was sent elsewhere...away from the action.)

As for the fall trip Railiner, there is a target date but it revolves around other moves (like the Spencer trip) which are being discussed and detailed. This is the same thing that has happened in the past. It is entirely too early to have a concrete date or even a guarantee the trip will occur.


----------



## railiner (Jun 18, 2016)

Hmmmm....I hope the target date is not between 5 and 13 November....if so, I'll have to miss it for the first time....I am booked on a cruise departing 5 November.... :unsure:


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2016)

pennyk said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm heading over to Odenton shortly, who is sitting on the left to get their pictures taken?
> ...


I did not. I was a little busy:





The last shot...


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2016)

And a video for good measure:

https://youtu.be/a0BtH9TBxpI


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a report (or footage) on what occurred at Wilmington shops...other than someone shoving two certain engines so deep into the bowels of the facility, that the neighbors thought they inherited the equipment. I know the original pitch wasn't followed since when it was mentioned, there was apparently a "death stare" at the person who made it.

Additionally, I'm guessing a "number" of things were not available in the cafe car as hoped? h34r:

BTW, a big thanks to everyone that took the trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Does anyone have a report (or footage) on what occurred at Wilmington shops...other than someone shoving two certain engines so deep into the bowels of the facility, that the neighbors thought they inherited the equipment. I know the original pitch wasn't followed since when it was mentioned, there was apparently a "death stare" at the person who made it.
> 
> Additionally, I'm guessing a "number" of things were not available in the cafe car as hoped? h34r:
> 
> BTW, a big thanks to everyone that took the trip.


As seen on FB, there were about a 100 "number" of things in the cafe car.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds like you all had a great time on the excursion. Wish I could have gone over. Looking forward to making that Autumn trip whenever and wherever it is.


----------



## Agent (Jun 19, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Does anyone have a report (or footage) on what occurred at Wilmington shops...other than someone shoving two certain engines so deep into the bowels of the facility, that the neighbors thought they inherited the equipment. I know the original pitch wasn't followed since when it was mentioned, there was apparently a "death stare" at the person who made it.
> 
> Additionally, I'm guessing a "number" of things were not available in the cafe car as hoped? h34r:
> 
> BTW, a big thanks to everyone that took the trip.


Here's a video by Fan Railer. It's over twenty-four minutes long.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 20, 2016)

Ryan said:


> And a video for good measure:
> 
> https://youtu.be/a0BtH9TBxpI


Nice photos and video, Ryan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neroden (Jun 20, 2016)

railiner said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > We actually AFAIR, sort of know where the Autumn Special will be going. It is a Boston to Boston circle trip. At least that is the current desire until it changes due to the development of extenuating circumstances, which is always a possibility until the final agreements are in place signed off and all that.
> ...


It better not conflict with the NARP Meeting and AU Gathering in Denver! 

I'm also gone the weekend of August 21. Anything else and I might be able to make it, if hotel prices in Boston aren't too high... assuming I don't get sick *again*. (I've been sick for the last five weeks.)


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 20, 2016)

Saw a photo of someone on a locomotive at the Wilmington Shops, that had to get taken down by Amtrak Police. Other than that I don't think there were any incidents. Sounds like a great event and awesome for Amtrak's relationship with it;s fans!


----------



## railiner (Jun 20, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> Saw a photo of someone on a locomotive at the Wilmington Shops, that had to get taken down by Amtrak Police. Other than that I don't think there were any incidents. Sounds like a great event and awesome for Amtrak's relationship with it;s fans!


What a shame if the irresponsible actions of one selfish individual, who thought he was 'above the rules', ended up ruining such future tours of the property for the rest of us... :angry:


----------



## Ryan (Jun 21, 2016)

/me looks out the end door of my MARC train this morning.

Hey look, a toaster!!!


----------



## RPC (Jun 21, 2016)

Yup, AEM-7ACs are running in MARC service until the new diesels show up.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 26, 2016)

hermit said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > hermit said:
> ...


I just got my pin. It's a good looking item and is very realistic looking. The only thing missing are the dents! :giggle:



RPC said:


> Yup, AEM-7ACs are running in MARC service until the new diesels show up.


I doubt they will be around that long. Training has commenced on the ACS-64s. We'll see what happens once everyone is trained.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 27, 2016)

Ride:



Shop Tour:

[already posted; go to previous page]

Photos:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1200792096639406.1073741934.100001258801227&type=1&l=df9fb18a82


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


> Ride:


I watched this from FB the other day. I was just a blur at the Newark station.


----------



## hermit (Jun 27, 2016)

Looked and sounded like a really good time,thanks for sharing


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I doubt they will be around that long. Training has commenced on the ACS-64s. We'll see what happens once everyone is trained.


Word on the street is Monday morning will be the proverbial "it" for our toaster friends.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2016)

New word on the street is they're done. Last train just tied up at Perryville.


----------



## neroden (Jul 31, 2016)

So what exactly is MARC doing? Leasing ACS-64s while waiting for diesels to arrive? Sounds pretty crazy... have they considered buying some ACS-64s like SEPTA is doing?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 1, 2016)

Today the answer is "use a P42".

More to follow.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is a the video I've been waiting for. It's only been up for a year! :blink: It contains the cab footage from Halethorpe roll by.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 22, 2017)

Great video, I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 24, 2017)

I wish someone at spec ops would have gotten back to me about operating it.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> I wish someone at spec ops would have gotten back to me about operating it.


Are you 240 Certified and qualified on NORAC, AMT-2, and Physical Characteristics etc?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maybe you can call them again and ask if you operate an excursion for the HHP-8s. ^_^


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 25, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish someone at spec ops would have gotten back to me about operating it.
> ...


I like the sarcasm but what I meant by that was marketing the trip and selling the tickets. More money in that


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 25, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


There was no sarcasm intended.

Operating to me means running the train.


----------



## jis (Jun 25, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Why would Amtrak want to give you part of the money when they can pocket the whole lot themselves? I am not at all surprised they did not bother to get back.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 25, 2017)

jis said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Agreed.


----------

